# If I go tommorow is this ok to buy? (kayak)



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi there

Tommorow its off to the store, I looked at the pacer, and nemo (curtesy of milan) but both seemed a little bit small for comfort(the nemo was nice though), so I figured at 999$ (And it is negotiable) I can get the scrambler xt fishing kayak from BCF. Before I go tommorow (last call I promise!) is there any reason or kayak of equal size, why I should not buy this one? It seems nice, and I believe comes with seat (not sure about paddle), but comes with rod holders (i know others do too) and I just like it. I have not, however, seen alot in person (online pics of it dont look nice, but in person its great). Milan mentioned warranties etc,

Any other I should look at before I go buying tommorow?

cheers


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

pavariangoo said:


> I just like it.
> Any other I should look at before I go buying tommorow?


NO

just buy it and get out there...without trying you don't what will work and what want for you....whats good for me is not good for someone else.....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i really think you are looking at too many options , your going to drive yourself mad looking at all the kayaks , i agree with Red , as i have had an Espri and there unbeatable for the money , you are now armed with enough info to make a choice , up to you now


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I've seen pics and heard great stories of magnificent fish being caught off both.

You will never know the feeling unless it's one of them.

$0.02


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

[quote="redphoenix"Maybe on the way to BCF, pop in past Milan's and see if he'll do you a special AKFF deal on an espri: Rod holders installed, a 'High backed' seat, and a decent paddle, for the same price (or better?) as the BCF scrambler? Ya never know.[/quote]

I'd be taking Red's advice there, i really like the Espri's.


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Yep he said the viking warranty was 10 years now,

Just down to the scrambler or the nemo

Espri for a weird reason isn't an option 

Cheers


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

AS sad the espri is a better then the scrambler a go anywere yak
mark


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks

I have got alot of people suggesting that I support the little guy, which really is what I want to do  . Not being too too keen on the Nemo, and figuring I would do my best to find something else from Milan tommorow, I found something called "tempo" which seems to come in under $1000. By the look of it, it is twice as bulky as the scrambler, and not too different in price, and holds alot more weight.

Goto get it sorted tonight  That 'tempo' seems to look good, assuming I can get one in under 1k, which might be wishful thinking.

Kristian


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

ms said:


> AS sad the espri is a better then the scrambler a go anywere yak
> mark


sad are the first few yaks i had....espri was miles ahead in comparison....goo go with functionality over looks if those that have experience here recommend the espri then go for

the tempo is a good choice....if you not going far or really want to bulk up hear that they are a bit of a barge to paddle


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Goo,

Tempo is a big, heavy boat, but a superb fishing platform for all that. I have seen a bloke put in at Bribie, paddle out to the middle of the passage, drop anchor and sit there and fish ALL DAY, Day after Day after day. I haven't paddled one but I wouldn't expect it to be a speed machine.

Why isn't the Espri an option? They really are great boats, - a Viking classic. Nemo is an entry level kayak. What that means is that it is the basic of the basic. I would go Aussie made anyway.


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

bargey as anything mate, and as for bulking up it doesnt bother me for two reasons

1.) home gym
2.) 20 year old 2 stroke motor - guess who gets to row a 500kg boat whenever it breaks down?? 

It looks real thick aye, I am still madly comparing viking prices, I looked at the profish but think 1300 is pushing it (who here remembers when I joined and budgeted $300? Ohh how I have fallen into this :lol: ),

So far would I be right in thinking the Tempo is the biggest most affordable of the vikings? I really love that profish but like I said, pricier.

I dont think I can get a viking like the tempo, for less than the tempo, is there a preffered viking model (Large, not medium or small range), as I decided I will buy big right from the start.

Cheers


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Goo,

I don't think you will find an Espre "bargy" at all. Bang for buck, I think they are probably the best value around.

To my eye, the pro-fish is a way superior boat to any you have mentioned ( and probably superior to many that are much more expensive) and if you can get one for around $1300, I think it would be well worth the extra.



> as I decided I will buy big right from the start.


That is a very good call mate.


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Im going to be honest. It is BLOODY KILLING ME NOT TO BUY THE PROFISH. That Milan had me dribbling over it  I was very very impressed with it, but adding another 300 to the bill is gonna sting.

I am hoping to get this weekend, even tommorow morning, so that profish would throw a spanner in the works


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

This is evil :shock:

Im stuck with choosing between a profish that will hold up to 130kg, or a tempo that will hold say 220-250max kg. I like the look of the profish, I will be stunned if I end up with one I tell you. The tempo seems cheaper and bigger, but the profish... i mean its the profish what more can you say :lol:


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

go on... buy the profish you know you want to


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

Just buy it and fish

I lurked around the forum for sometime before buying my yak
Reading old post and trip reports. In the end I was going "This is yak is good because....but that yak has..... and the over there does...."
In end the my yak was on special, thats why I got it.

And guess what....... the fishin is fun 8)


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

I have been talking to Mick for a week now, but the pacer really feels small for me  I was set to go up and get it, but that unfortunate thing where you realise your bum is a bit big for it, put me off. I did my best to apologise for the emailing questions regarding it, hopefully it is sufficient worth for his time as he was tops with all my long list of questions - in this case, not the accessories, nor the name, warranty, brand or anything else was the deciding factor, ... My backsides wellbeing was 

And whatever deal I am offered will probably be the deciding factor yes.

Depending on what I order\buy on the day, atleast I will know and love it


----------



## Robdog (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Goo'
Look forward to Saturday night to see what you bought and ongoing reports.
Good luck and good on you.
Rob


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah tommorow will be making the rounds, bank for money etc, as I think pro closes early in afternoon

I will post pics or alternatively, if ordered I will atleast let you know. Red has been extremely helpful in replying to my string of questions -     

I like the kingfisher, I just wonder if the warranty will be the deciding factor. I just have visions of being blown away in a tempo 

Madly sitting up now trying to decide between them!  :shock: :? :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Good luck mate, you'll probably find that no matter what you choose you'll be happy. Looking forward to seeing what you end up with (hoping a profish ).

Ps: You post more than 9 times a day on average, CRIKEY!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

L3GACY said:


> Good luck mate, you'll probably find that no matter what you choose you'll be happy. Looking forward to seeing what you end up with (hoping a profish ).
> 
> Ps: You post more than 9 times a day on average, CRIKEY!


leaves me and you for dead hey l3gacy.....


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Astro said:


> L3GACY said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck mate, you'll probably find that no matter what you choose you'll be happy. Looking forward to seeing what you end up with (hoping a profish ).
> ...


Mate, he's posting as much as Red at the moment! I didnt think anyone would ever catch him, maybe i'll be proven wrong.


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi there

mate the mods can feel free to set my count to 0 if they like, it doesn't bother me

got a yak.. now getting camera...

 will post shortly


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

occy said:


> It's called obsession, and Pav has got it bad, real bad.


That is why I spent about 800 more then I budgetted when I joined last week :lol: , amazing how money we could not possibly find, materialises in the name of excersise, sport, fitness 

Still trying to find that ___ camera


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Find your camera, get your bum in the yak, catch some fish, DO NOT fall out, take some pics, show us how you went !!! :lol:

I paddle an Australis Squid my first yak and only SOT yak I have paddled, ABSOLUTELY love it (even when she tosses me :lol: )

Just get out there and have a crack. As my Dad told me,
"If , Ifs and butts were pots and pans what a lot of tinkers we would be." :?


----------



## Robdog (Aug 12, 2007)

Ok,
Please just tell us what you bought, then follow with photos.
Trust you got a goo d deal.
Enjoy I'm just envious
Robdog


----------



## Robdog (Aug 12, 2007)

Ok,
Please just tell us what you bought, then follow with photos.
Trust you got a goo d deal.
Enjoy I'm just envious
Robdog


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Sorry about that mate, got caught up in something, but here is the topic.

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=14918

cheers

kristian


----------

